# GH may boost the immune system



## animal87 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thymic Function

New evidence suggests that hGH also may enhance immune system restoration and HIV-specific T cell responses. At the XIV International AIDS Conference in Barcelona, Spain, this past summer, researchers from Chelsea and Westminster Hospital presented data showing a direct effect of hGH on thymic function in a very small group of people with chronic HIV infection taking antiretroviral therapy. The thymus, a lymphoid organ located behind the upper breastbone, is the site of T cell maturation and differentiation -- that is, where these white blood cells learn to recognize antigens (substances that stimulate an immune system response).

After 12 weeks of hGH administration (4 mg per day), 11 of 12 subjects in this study showed significant increases in naive CD4 and CD8 cell counts, indicating boosted thymic activity. Naive T cells are necessary for immune reconstitution, as memory T cells are programmed to target previously encountered antigens and do not respond to new pathogens introduced into the body (for example, those causing certain opportunistic illnesses, or OIs). In addition, HIV-specific memory CD4 and CD8 responses were significantly improved in at least nine of the 12 subjects after 12 weeks of hGH therapy. The memory CD4 response, however, was sustained only in those who continued taking daily hGH (instead of alternate-day or twice-weekly dosing) through week 24.
While these recent data are intriguing, much more study is needed. Even if it proves viable, clinical use of this potential new indication for hGH is likely years away. 

By Bob Roehr ,From San Francisco AIDS Foundation


----------



## animal87 (Dec 27, 2013)

While these studies are on AIDS patients, this could also apply to any adult. 

Along with the spleen and thymus are the largest and most important parts of the lymphatic system. During childhood the thymus is large and active, but as adults it begins to shrink dramatically. An immature form of white blood cell starts in your red bone marrow and later mature into T-cells vital to the immune response system in the thymus. The spleen stores blood for the body and replaces old or dead red blood cells with new ones. 

Hgh can help the spleen to recover from injury and replace red blood cells more readily than on its own. The thymus can be stimulated to grow back to a more productive state as i childhood thus, producing more white-blood cells, possibly preventing disease or reducing duration and severity of the sickness.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 27, 2013)

Great post, Animal!


----------



## j2048b (Dec 28, 2013)

nice posts animal


----------

